# FIBA: China 78, Slovenia 77



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*China 78, Slovenia 77*
August 24, 2006

SAPPORO, Japan (AP) -- Yao Ming scored 36 points and Wang Shipeng made a 3-pointer as time expired to give China a 78-77 victory over Slovenia on Thursday, a win that helped send the Chinese to the second round of the world championships.

The Chinese (2-3) won their final two Group D games to tie Slovenia and Puerto Rico for third place. Slovenia and China earned the group's final two spots in Saitama, with both having better point differentials than the Puerto Ricans, who were eliminated. 

"We will fight again," China coach Jonas Kazlauskas said.

Sani Becirovic scored 20 points for Slovenia, which would have clinched a berth in the second round in its world championships debut, but instead was forced to wait for Puerto Rico's 73-72 loss to Italy. A Puerto Rican victory would have eliminated the Slovenians, who instead finished third with a slightly better point differential than the Chinese.

With four NBA players on its roster, Slovenia (2-3) was thought to be the second-best team behind the United States in Group D. But the Slovenians blew double-digit leads in two of their losses -- including a 14-point lead in this one.

Yao, leading the tournament with 28.4 points per game, scored 21 in the second half. Playing all 40 minutes after a recent four-month absence with a broken foot, he was 13-of-21 from the field and grabbed 10 rebounds, while dominating fellow NBA centers Rasho Nesterovic and Primoz Brezec.

"Maybe only he can do those things," Kazlauskas said.

Slovenia led 74-70 after Becirovic banked in a jumper with 1:17 to play, but Yao's basket with 30 seconds to play tied it at 75. Uros Slokar scored inside with 6 seconds to go for Slovenia, and China quickly rushed the ball up the court. Wang made his shot from the left side for his only basket, then was mobbed by his teammates.

"I only had 5.8 seconds," Wang said through a translator. "How much could I think about? All I can do is dribble to the frontcourt and take the shot."

Du Feng scored 11 points and Wang Zhizhi had 10 for China. Slokar had 15 for the Slovenians and Brezec finished with 14 while shooting 6-of-6.

China was within three points a minute into the second quarter before Becirovic opened and closed an 11-0 burst with 3-pointers to give the Slovenians a 33-19 lead. They were ahead 46-38 at halftime.

But Slovenia had only one field goal in the first 5 1/2 minutes of the third quarter, and by then China had battled back to grab a 49-48 lead after Yao converted a three-point play. Beno Udrih's 3 with 1.8 seconds left send the Slovenians to the final period with a 59-57 lead.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=ap-worlds-slovenia-china&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao is carrying China to the next round, and he'll certainly give Diop/Dampier a run for their money next season.

Yao is definitely getting better, but how about Diop/Damp?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

While we are on Houston Rockets, how about this one:

*Battier doing the little things to help Team USA*
By ANDREW BAGNATO, AP Sports Writer
August 25, 2006

SAPPORO, Japan (AP) -- Shane Battier had a quick response when he was asked to define his role on Team USA.

"See these floor burns?" he said, motioning to a nasty red spot on his forearm. "That's my role."

Battier doesn't make many highlight shows. But he's become an important part of the U.S. team as it prepares for the second round of the FIBA world championships.

The U.S. completed a five-game sweep of Group D with a 103-58 victory over Senegal on Thursday night. The Americans face Australia in the second round Sunday in Saitama. A victory in that game could set up a showdown with Germany and Dirk Nowitzki in the quarterfinals.

Battier is averaging 5.8 points per game through five games, all victories. He has 11 rebounds, five assists and three steals.

Those numbers don't jump off the stat sheet. But numbers don't begin to tell the story of the 27-year-old's contribution -- unless they start tallying bruises.

On a star-laden team, Battier is the guy most likely to incur bodily harm.

The Americans' 121-90 victory over China here this week featured a typical Battier performance. He scored the U.S.' first five points and didn't make another bucket the rest of the night.

But afterward, his teammates were buzzing about how Battier stood his ground when China's Yao Ming barreled through him. Yao, who was called for a charge, and Battier will be teammates with the Houston Rockets next season.

"I love playing with Shane because he does all the little things, like taking charges, chasing the ball, playing great defense," U.S. forward Elton Brand said. "When you look at this guy, he may be scoring seven, but he's responsible for numerous points as well as good defense. I really appreciate what he does."

Brand played with Battier at Duke in 1998 and 1999. Back then, Battier was more star than the workman. In 2000-01, he was the consensus National Player of the Year after leading Duke to the national title.

Battier's scoring average increased each season in Durham, peaking at 19.9 points per game his senior year. Vancouver picked him sixth overall in the 2001 draft. After he averaged 14.4 points per game in his rookie season, Battier's scoring average dropped in his second and third years, to a career low of 8.5 points per game in 2003-04.

A role player was born.

No longer considered a scorer, the 6-8 Battier found other ways to make himself useful. And that got the attention of U.S. coach Mike Krzyzewski, who loved to rave about Battier when he coached him at Duke.

"Shane is the ultimate role player," Krzyzewski said here this week.

Even on the talented U.S. team, which features star captains LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Carmelo Anthony, there's a place for a guy who knows his role.

Battier, who has represented the U.S. in four other competitions, is enjoying every minute of the experience.

"It probably has been one of the best basketball experiences I've had in my life," he said. "Unbelievable opportunity. A chance to play with some great players and be around some great people for a great country. The pictures I've taken on this trip and the memories I have will be with me forever."

Although Anthony and Wade have dominated the spotlight in the group play, Battier has provided a few snapshots of his own.

On a team that has struggled with long-range shooting, Battier is 6-for-10 from beyond the 3-point arc.

But his defense may be his most valuable asset, especially after Krzyzewski cut Bruce Bowen, widely considered the Americans' best defender.

"Well, I try," Battier said. "I'm trying to earn my hotel room, my uniform somehow. If I can just run around, get a couple of loose balls, make some shots, that's my job."

Battier's made a career of it. And now he's helping U.S. make a run for its first world championship since 1994, one little play at a time.

"There are a bunch of small plays that end up becoming big plays," Battier said. "Small plays are not something that you can turn on and off. You have to do those things every chance you get. For me, that's what I've been able to build a career out of."

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...EcQe8vLYF?slug=ap-worlds-us&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Yao is definitely getting better, but how about Diop/Damp?


I can't see Dampier actually improving in skill - any improvement on his part would have to come in the form of hustle and attitude, imo. I give him a lot of credit as the anchor in the paint, giving our slashers (including Dirk) room to cut and drive. So there's not much room to improve in that regard.

Diop, on the other hand, is such a young player with what appears to be a new lease on life that it's hard to know where to look for improvement. His agility may never be more than it is, but as his knowledge of the game grows we may have quite a player before long.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I can't see Dampier actually improving in skill - any improvement on his part would have to come in the form of hustle and attitude, imo. I give him a lot of credit as the anchor in the paint, giving our slashers (including Dirk) room to cut and drive. So there's not much room to improve in that regard.
> 
> Diop, on the other hand, is such a young player with what appears to be a new lease on life that it's hard to know where to look for improvement. His agility may never be more than it is, but as his knowledge of the game grows we may have quite a player before long.


I don't think Dallas would have much problem with HOU's team, but that assumption is purely based on the HOU bench. With T-Mac, Yao, Alston, Howard likely to start each game, their starting line-up is quite impressive, and John Lucas III looks VERY promising as a rookie.

All three Texas teams look good as of right now.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> All three Texas teams look good as of right now.


What about the trend? *As I see it*:

Mavs even or possibly up.

Spurs slightly down.

Rockets up.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> What about the trend? *As I see it*:
> 
> Mavs even or possibly up.
> 
> ...


Why would you see SAS slightly down?

Also, I just realized that Diop is not on the Senegal team in FIBA.......


----------

